# Boost your confidence with Magnesium and Alcohol



## Gbrook (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting in a forum and I apologize if this is in the wrong place. However, I have something interesting to share which I don't believe I've ever seen in a forum. It relates to Magnesium and its use as a potentiater of alcohol and its resulting effects on confidence. I stumbled across the combination in an attempt to help with my nerves for a speech I was about to give at my brother's wedding. What followed was the best night of my life and I have used this combination several times after with similar results. I at first believed that it was alcohol's depressant effects in combination with NMDA antgonism of magnesium. However, I have heard that magnesium has potentiating effects on some drugs including amphetamines I have a feeling this has something to do with it. 
However, when using this combination, timing seems to be everything. If you take magnesium too close to alcohol you get a very negative effect. I have noticed that drinking about an hour and a half after ingesting magnesium works best when first starting. The reason I am posting is to see if others with social anxiety experience similar effects. The nights I have used it going out drinking, I have had women flock to me because I was exuding confidence. Anyway I would love to see if I start something here with this combination. Happy hunting!


----------



## Gbrook (Mar 6, 2014)

*Additionally*

Additionally, I would use a well-abosrbed form of magnesium such as magnesium glycinate. As you probably know, most stores carry stuff like magnesium oxide which isn't readily absorbed.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I usually take 2 magnesium oxide capsules before bed (sometimes after alcohol, not close to each other though) and they seem to help with sleep but I haven't ever noticed anything substantial. Maybe I'll check out the magnesium glycinate next time.


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems like it works for you, but I wouldn't recommend getting attached to alcohol or mixing things with alcohol from my own experiences. And potentiating alcohols effects doesn't work in a lot of peoples favor I can say. Causes people to get even more hooked on mixing things with alcohol or do and say "embarrassing" things. But sounds like your responsible and have self control, so obviously you know yourself best. I just have dealt with bad drug addiction myself and have bad alcoholism and addiction tendencies in my family.


----------



## Erimitis (Mar 9, 2014)

i'll try it


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I take magnesium glycinate every day and it doesn't seem to do much, but I'll give the experiment a try sometime.


----------

